# Berkshire



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello all. Can anyone give me the full history of the trawler Berkshire GY151, including any names she sailed under in Hull. Thanks, janathull


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Built 1935 at Smiths Dock Middlesbrough GY 151 / H 850
443Gt 161Nt 99 hp engines
162.3' x 26.7' x 14.4
Quarter Deck 84' Foc'sle 28'
Yard Number 985
Official Number 162898
Registered 03/1935
07/1935 Belonged to the Berkshire Fishing Co Manager Markham Cook Grimsby
01/1936 Rqd by Admiralty Renamed Tourmaline T 42 
Converted to an Anti - submarine
Performed Escort duties in the channel when she engaged 2 E Boats according to Toghill in Book 1 sinking 1 and badly damaging the other 
Fitted with 1 - 4" gun
Sunk by Aircraft attack off N. Foreland 05/02/1941 with the loss of 3 lives

Hope this is enough for you

cheers


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

That is excellent, just the job. Many thanks, janathull.


----------

